# Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?



## stinger*3956*ger (13. September 2011)

*Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

hallo, 
wie meine frage im titel schon andeutet, hab ich mich neulich mit ein paar kumpels in einer gesprächsrunde gefragt, ob es technischmöglich wäre? 
einen schutzschild wie bei atlantis (der die stadt schützt)



Meine fragen an Euch vieleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen^^:::

- mal angenommen wir hätten genug energie, hätten wir auch die technologie, einen schutzschildgenerator zu konstroieren und zu bauen?
  event hat ja schon jemand konstruktionspläne im kopf xD 

- wie könnte man den schutzschild beibringen, wer freund und wer feind ist?
  (wen "Er" er durchlässt und wen nicht)

- bräuchte dieser schild, eine bestimmte Dicke? oder ist es egal, da er ja eh aus energie besteht...?

- vieleicht habt ihr ja noch ideen für weitere themen?!

ich sage schonmal danke für eure antworten ;

http://www.euderion.de/Materialien/...3x20 Der Angriff/03x20 - Der Angriff_0015.jpg


----------



## Berliner2011 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

moinsen TE, 

deine Frage ist viiiel zu allgemein. 

Einen Schutzschild zu bauen wäre kein Problem insofern du z.b Vögel davon abhalten willst in dein Teritorium einzudringen.
z.b ein Netz 

Möchtest du dagegen einfach Menschen davon abhalten deine Genächer aufzusuchen, solltest du dich mit Holz eindecken. 
Aus Holz ließe sich sicher etwas bauen, dass dumme Menschen davon abhält, dein Land zu betreten. 

Auch bewäffnete Menschen könnte man davon abhalten dein Eigentum anzutasten. z.b mit Stein. 
früher nannte man diese Gebilde auch Burgen oder Schlösser. Man nimmt Steine und umkreist damit ein Gebiet der Höhe nach.  Sehr effizient ^^

Möchtest du dagegen schwerer bewaffnete Menschen von deinem Grundstück fernhalten, solltest du auf Beton zurückgreifen. Damit werden auch Bunker gebaut. Tippe Bunker bei google ein und siehe da. 


An deine Zeichnung kann man erahnen, dass du gerne eine Durchsichtige Schutzwand hättest. Her eignet sich Glas besonders gut. Genauer gesagt, Panzerglas. 
Man könnte eine Panzerglaskuppel fertigen und über dein Haus setzen. Dann könntest du werden raus, noch jemand anders auf die schnelle rein. Je dicker das Glas, so komplexer wäre der Produktionsaufwand und desto mehr Energie und Rohstoffe müsste man für diesen Schutzwall investieren. 

Weiter Infos erhälst du im nächstgelegenen Gymnasium. Am besten du machst ersmal dein Abi und dann solltest du selber draufkommen 

Spaß & einen fröhlichen Threadstart


----------



## matty2580 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

Meinst Du mit Schutzschild den erdumfassenden Schutzschild gegen den Ori-Angriff in SG?
Oder meinst Du den Schutzschild der Raumschiffe?


----------



## hempsmoker (13. September 2011)

Ich denke er meint letzteres.


----------



## Supeq (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

Ganz wichtig: Soll der Schutzschild Materie blocken, reflektieren oder vernichten ?


----------



## sfc (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*



stinger*3956*ger schrieb:


> - wie könnte man den schutzschild beibringen, wer freund und wer feind ist?
> (wen "Er" er durchlässt und wen nicht)



In Star Trek können die Schiffe durch ihre eigenen Schilde feuern, weil  die Waffenfrequenz der des Schildes entspricht. Die Borg können sehr  schnell diese Frequenzen rausfinden und so durch fremde Schilde feuern,  weshalb man ständig die Schilde "remodulieren" muss. In Star Trek 7  konnten die Duras-Schwestern Lursa und B`etur die Schildfrequenzen der  Enterprise D in Erfahrung bringen und das Schiff so mit einem veralteten  Bird of Prey schrotten. Komischerweis kam Riker, der das Kommando inne  hatte, nicht auf die Idee, die Schildfrequenz zu verändern ...


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

Er hat halt nicht auf meinen Rat gehört ...


----------



## sfc (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

Botschafter Spock dürfte zu dem Zeitpunkt aber auf Romulus gewesen sein


----------



## Hideout (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

Naja was die Frequenz angeht, geht es da nicht eher um Energiewaffen? Denke nicht das die Materie einer bestimmten Frequenz anpassen können. Wie können also kleine Shuttles durch das Schild fliegen bzw. Torpedos?


----------



## stinger*3956*ger (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

eig war der von atlantis gemeint,
ich habs in der frage schnell mit dazugeschrieben^^


----------



## sfc (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

Wahrscheinlich passen sie ihren Deflektorschild an die Schildfrequenz des Schiffes bzw. der Station an.


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

Warte mal, bei SGA brauchen die doch nen ZPM für den Schild. Also wäre da ja schon das erste Problem


----------



## Hideout (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

Na gut aber ist in Stargate Atlantis das gleiche, deren Jumper können doch auch durch das Schild fliegen (von der Stadt zumindest) und bei denen wurde noch kein Deflektor erwähnt soweit ich weiß.

Aber es gab da mal was bei Stargate SG1, da ging es um Goa'uld Schilde und deren Modulation und wenn man schnell genug ist könnte man durch diese hindurchschlüpfen.


----------



## stinger*3956*ger (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

na wenn ich das bei atlantis sehe, müsste der schild die materie vernichten, sonst mürden ja dort ein haufen raith jäger dran hängenxD


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*



stinger*3956*ger schrieb:


> na wenn ich das bei atlantis sehe, müsste der schild die materie vernichten, sonst mürden ja dort ein haufen raith jäger dran hängenxD



So ist es auch, sieht man ja beim dritten Teil der Belagerung wo die Jäger zum Kamikaze Flug starten


----------



## Hideout (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

So weit ich weiß können keine Raith Jäger den Schild durchdringen. Die hatten den jedesmal nicht zur Verfügung oder die Jäger sind dran geklatscht, so weit ich mich errinere.

Ich weiß aber bei einer Folge wo die "bösen" Asgard aus der Pegasus Galaxie zum ersten mal auftauchen, da fliegen die mit ihrem Schiff einfach durch den Schild und alle wundern sich wieso die das können weil das normal nicht so sein sollte.


----------



## stinger*3956*ger (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

beim abfeuern von torpedos, wird der schild dessen kurzzeitig an den shild des shuttles angepasst^^
womit die shuttles durch den schild fliegen können( ich würde jetz einfach mal annehmen das beide die gleiche frequenz haben^^)


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

Jumper von Atlantis konnten ja auch nur auf der Daedalus landen wenn der Schild unten ist


----------



## stinger*3956*ger (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Jumper von Atlantis konnten ja auch nur auf der Daedalus landen wenn der Schild unten ist


 
so hab ichs auch in erinnerung^^


----------



## sfc (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Warte mal, bei SGA brauchen die doch nen ZPM für den Schild. Also wäre da ja schon das erste Problem



Für ihre Tarnfläche brauchen die Jumper aber auch kein ZPM. Dann werden die sicher auch einen Deflektor haben, andernfalls würden die ja beim Flug durchs All durch winzige Teilchen durchlöchert werden.


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

Da haste was vom Schild




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ljau_8ph7oc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*



sfc schrieb:


> Für ihre Tarnfläche brauchen die Jumper aber auch kein ZPM. Dann werden die sicher auch einen Deflektor haben, andernfalls würden die ja beim Flug durchs All durch winzige Teilchen durchlöchert werden.


 
nur braucht ein kleiner Jumper etwas weniger Energie als ne ganze Stadt

sry für doppelpost


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

Sooo... um mal hier etwas Wissenschaft reinzubringen... 

So ein Schutzschild, wie ihn in Atlantis hat, ist technisch nicht möglich. 
Was möglich ist, ist ein Schutzschild aus Magnetfeldern, der elektrisch geladene Teilchen abwehren kann, ähnlich dem Magnetfeld der Erde. Sowas sollte man bauen können, allerdings muss dafür gesorgt werden, dass das Innere eben nicht dem Magnetfeld ausgesetzt ist, denn sonst bringt das nicht viel.

Anfliegende Raketen könnte man theoretisch mit Laser abwehren, ähnlich wie das SDI Programm, das die USA in den 80ern angestrebt haben (aber wieder fallen ließen, weil zu teuer und zu problembehaftet). Ob das heute, durch bessere Technik und Materialen, möglich ist, weiß ich nicht, ausschließen kann man es aber nicht.
Natürlich kann man anfliegende Raketen auch mit anderen Raketen abfangen, das geschieht ja schon, zumindest in einem Gewissen Rahmen.
Einen Beschuss mit Lasern kann man jedoch nicht abwehren, dagegen gibts keine Schutzschildsysteme, da muss man zur altbewährten Panzerung greifen, die dann halt teuer und schwer ist.


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

@ Quanti

Ich meine vor kurzen gelesen zu haben, das die USA 2014 neue Tests starten wollten. Da gings auch um die Raketenabwehr durch Laser


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

Das kann sein, keine Ahnung.
Aber das System muss schon sehr gut sein. Stell dir vor, du schießt vorbei und trifft zufällig die ISS oder einen Satelliten.


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das kann sein, keine Ahnung.
> Aber das System muss schon sehr gut sein. Stell dir vor, du schießt vorbei und trifft zufällig die ISS oder einen Satelliten.



Ja sowas könnte blöd enden, aber wir werden ja sehen was die Amis machen


----------



## Icejester (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*



sfc schrieb:


> Komischerweis kam Riker, der das Kommando inne  hatte, nicht auf die Idee, die Schildfrequenz zu verändern ...


 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1GMBmIsxhM


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

Öhm.. es wäre schön, wenn wir hier zumindest etwas Seriosität bewahren würden. 



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Ja sowas könnte blöd enden, aber wir werden ja sehen was die Amis machen


 
Ich weiß nicht, was die Amerikaner planen und wie sie sich das vorstellen.
Es kann ja auch sein, dass der Laser von Satelliten abgestrahlt wird nur frage ich mich dann, wie groß die Energiemenge ist, die benötigt wird.
Ein paar Sonnensegel sind nett, doch die liefern ja nicht ein paar Megawatt an Leistung, die so ein Laser jedoch brauchen müsste.


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

Das Teil der Amis nennt sich " X-37B "

Das hab ich bei Google dazu gefunden, nur was davon stimmt ist wieder eine andere Sache


Denn die bestehenden Systeme sind keinesfalls perfekt. „Von einer Abschussplattform auf See wurde jüngst als Zielobjekt eine Rakete gestartet“, berichtete die Missile Defense Agency des amerikanischen Verteidigungsministeriums. 
„Innerhalb von Sekunden entdeckte das Laserflugzeug die aufsteigende Rakete und schaltete einen schwachen Laser ein, um das Ziel zu verfolgen. Es feuerte dann einen zweiten Laserstrahl, um bei der Zielverfolgung die atmosphärischen Störungen zu messen und zu kompensieren. 
Schließlich feuerte der Flieger seinen Hochenergie-Laser und erhitzte damit die Rakete, bis sie auseinanderbrach. Es war der erste Abschuss einer aufsteigenden ballistischen Rakete von einer fliegenden Plattform aus.“
Immerhin 15 Jahre Entwicklungszeit und mehrere Milliarden Dollar hat es gekostet, ehe diese Strahlenkanone einsatzbereit war. Doch auch wenn sie erfolgreich eine Rakete vernichtet hat, hat diese neue Waffe einen schweren Nachteil: Ihre Laserkanone reicht nicht weit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

Tja, aber das sind Laborbedingungen, in der Realität wird das nicht so einfach sein und wenn der Laser in einem Flugzeug ist, stellt sich mir die Frage, wie die Reaktionszeit ist, denn so ein Flugzeug fliegt ja nicht ständig, es muss starten und dann erst hinfliegen um die Rakete abfangen zu können, eine Rakete fliegt aber auch nicht gerade langsam.

Also als Schutzschild taugt das meiner Meinung nach nicht so viel.


----------



## Hideout (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

Naja es gibt ja schon so was wie magnetische Schutzschilde, oder besser gesagt Tarnschirme welche Schiffe auf See vor Torpedos und Minen schützen sollen indem sie das schiffseigene Magnetfeld neutralisieren.

Außerdem wäre da noch die Raketenabwehr mittels Gatlinggeschütz zu erwähnen (Phalanx), sehr effektiv 

Das mit der Panzerung und dem Gewicht wäre im Weltraum ja nicht mehr so das Problem.

Aber das ist alles natürlich nicht so mit den Schutzschilden aus Star Trek und Stargate zu vergleichen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*



Hideout schrieb:


> Naja es gibt ja schon so was wie magnetische Schutzschilde, oder besser gesagt Tarnschirme welche Schiffe auf See vor Torpedos und Minen schützen sollen indem sie das schiffseigene Magnetfeld neutralisieren.



Öhm.. ein Tarnschild ist rein mechanisch, die Struktur und die Oberfläche verkleinern die Fläche, auf die das Radarsignal trifft und dann wird der Kontakt eben nicht mehr als Schiff/Flugzeug identifiziert, aber Minen, die auf Metall reagieren, treffen immer, denn ein Schiff komplett aus Kohlefaser ist sehr teuer und ein Kriegsschiff aus Kohlefaser kenne ich nicht.



Hideout schrieb:


> Das mit der Panzerung und dem Gewicht wäre im Weltraum ja nicht mehr so das Problem.


 
Und was ist mit der Beschleunigung?
Eine Masse muss beschleunigt werden, je mehr Masse, desto mehr Energie ist erforderlich.
Wieso wohl wird auf jedes Gramm geguckt, wenn Weltraummissionen anstehen.


----------



## Hideout (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

Genau ein Schiff aus Kohlefaser ist zu teuer, deswegen gibt es dieses Tarnsystem (Magnetischer Eigenschutz (MES), auch „Mineneigenschutz“), aber ja Tarnsystem weil es das Schiff, magnetisch gesehen, unsichtbar macht. Es gibt doch diese Torpedos die explodieren kurz vor dem Aufschlag, also ein paar Meter (oder weniger) vor dem Schiffsrumpf, ausgelöst durch das schiffseigene Magnetfeld (gibt auch andere Methoden mit Zeiteinstellung oder so) aber dieses Tarnsystem soll eben das verhindern.

Ja wenn sie von der Erde abheben ist richtig, aber rede ja von im Weltraum. Daher baut die Sternenflotte auch ihre Schiffe im All


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*



Hideout schrieb:


> Ja wenn sie von der Erde abheben ist richtig, aber rede ja von im Weltraum. Daher baut die Sternenflotte auch ihre Schiffe im All


 
Ändert aber nichts am Problem. Masse muss beschleunigt werden.


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

Wie war das bei den wraith schiffen, wenn die zu groß werden. Dann würde die eigene trägheit das schiff zerstören


@ quanti

Das soll ja später alles vom All aus geschehen, sprich der Laser wird von nem Shuttle abgefeuert


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Wie war das bei den wraith schiffen, wenn die zu groß werden. Dann würde die eigene trägheit das schiff zerstören


 
Keine Ahnung, wie das so geht.
Baust du einen viel zu starken Motor in ein Durchschnittsauto ein, kann sich das Auto bei der Beschleunigung verziehen (alles schon mal beim Golf 2 gesehen, der einen VR6 BiTurbo drin hat, die Karosse bekam Haarrisse ).
Bei extrem großen Schiffen kann es schon reichen, wenn es in ein Gravitationsfeld gerät und die Gravitationskraft am einen Ende des Schiffes größer ist als am anderen Ende und dadurch zerreißt es dann.



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Das soll ja später alles vom All aus geschehen, sprich der Laser wird von nem Shuttle abgefeuert



Hmm.. dann sind die Wege aber noch länger, eben weil der Laser keine große Reichweite hat.


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

Aber müßte der reichweite eines Laser nicht größer sein, oder liegt das im Verhältnis zu Energie


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

Das Licht wird ja gestreut, und das ist eben exponenziell zur Entfernung.
Die Frage ist halt, wie viel Energie soll am Ziel ankommen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sooo... um mal hier etwas Wissenschaft reinzubringen...



Danke dafür.

Und gleich ein Hinweis an alle anderen:
Wenn dieser Thread hier weiterhin zu >20% auf Fernsehserien und Filmen basiert, könnt ihr bitte gleich dazuschreiben, ob er in die Rumpelkammer oder ins Filmforum soll.
Denn mit Wissenschaft haben die Detaildiskussionen über Serien"logik" hier nun wirklich rein gar nichts zu tun.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, aber das sind Laborbedingungen, in der Realität wird das nicht so einfach sein und wenn der Laser in einem Flugzeug ist, stellt sich mir die Frage, wie die Reaktionszeit ist, denn so ein Flugzeug fliegt ja nicht ständig, es muss starten und dann erst hinfliegen um die Rakete abfangen zu können, eine Rakete fliegt aber auch nicht gerade langsam.



ABL würde mit mehreren Flugzeugen in Bereitschaft arbeiten, dank der enormen Reichweite eines Lasers und der relativ hohen Flughhöhe potentieller Ziele könnte jedes einzelne einen sehr großen Bereich abdecken. Vermutlich würde man < ein Dutzend brauchen, um die USA bei Bedarf rund um die Uhr aus allen Richtungen zu schützen, weniger als Hälfte, wenn man weiß, aus welcher Richtung ein Angriff zu befürchten ist.
Die Montage auf einem Flugzeug dient nicht der Beweglichkeit des Lasers, sondern seiner Positionierung in großer Höhe (-> größere Horizontweite, weniger athmosphärische Störungen bei typischen balistischen Bahnen), vor den eigenen Küsten und an einer schwer angreifbaren Position.

Bezüglich "Laborbedingungen" wäre übrigens anzumerken, dass die Sowjetunion vermutlich schon Mitte der 70er erfolgreich Space-Space Waffentests durchgeführt und Anfang der 80er fertige Designs für ein funktionales, auf Raumstationen basierendes Abwehrsystem gegen ICBMs hatte. Wieviel davon realitätsnah war, weiß ich nicht (finde mal einer ein Buch über militärische Raumfahrt der 80er, dass nicht von einem beider Blöcke geprägt ist  ), aber es gibt zumindest die Vermutung, dass das amerikansiche Star Wars Programm nicht so sehr wegen unlösbarer Probleme, sondern eher wegen "wesentlich mehr noch zu lösenden Problemen, als die Konkurrenz" zugunsten eines internationalen Abkommens, das derartige Systeme komplett verbot, aufgegeben wurde.




Hideout schrieb:


> Genau ein Schiff aus Kohlefaser ist zu teuer, deswegen gibt es dieses Tarnsystem (Magnetischer Eigenschutz (MES), auch „Mineneigenschutz“), aber ja Tarnsystem weil es das Schiff, magnetisch gesehen, unsichtbar macht. Es gibt doch diese Torpedos die explodieren kurz vor dem Aufschlag, also ein paar Meter (oder weniger) vor dem Schiffsrumpf, ausgelöst durch das schiffseigene Magnetfeld (gibt auch andere Methoden mit Zeiteinstellung oder so) aber dieses Tarnsystem soll eben das verhindern.



Es handelt sich dabei aber um keinen Tarnschild, wie er in SF gerne kreiert wird, sondern um eine gezielte Kompensation des vom Schiff selbst ausgesandten Magnetfeldes. Mit Techniken im Sinne des Startposts hat das rein gar nichts zu tun, eine Tranlackierung wäre der bessere Vergleich.


----------



## Hideout (14. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*



> Es handelt sich dabei aber um keinen Tarnschild


 Tarnsystem, nicht Schild...



> um eine gezielte Kompensation des vom Schiff selbst ausgesandten Magnetfeldes


 also magnetisch tarnt.



> Mit Techniken im Sinne des Startposts hat das rein gar nichts zu tun


 Eigentlich hatte bisher kaum ein Post mit dem Startpost zu tun, auf keine der Fragen _"Kann man dem Schild beibringen wer Freund und Feind ist (wen er durchlässt und wen nicht) und bräuchte er eine bestimmte dicke?"_ wurde eingegangen. Es wurde bisher nur gesagt das es wie im Film technisch gar nicht machbar ist, auch wenn die Bedingung gestellt wurde es wäre möglich und es wurde diskutiert ob in der genannten Serie überhaupt Schiffe einfach so durchfliegen oder nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*



Hideout schrieb:


> Kann man dem Schild beibringen wer Freund und Feind ist


 
Das ist doch relativ einfach, mit einem Transponder Signal, das vom Raumschiff (oder was auch immer) ausgesendet wird. Die Basisstation empfängt das Signal und die Schildfrequenz passt sich der Schildfrequenz des anfliegenden Raumschiffes an, dann kann das Shuttle den Schild durchfliegen ohne dass dieser abgeschaltet werden muss.

Ach ja, das Dilemma bei solchen System ist ja immer, wieso kann man Daten übertragen, wenn der Schutzschild alle elektromagnetische Strahlung blockiert (weil der Schild ja schützen soll)?


----------



## sfc (14. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

Die kann man ja über Subraum übertragen. Das kommt bestimmt durch.


----------



## debalz (14. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

Ich als Physik-Noob stelle mir mal vor: ein Teilchenbeschleuniger in Betrieb bzw der dadurch erzeugte Teilchenfluß stellt bestimmt eine Barriere für andere Teilchen dar. Könnte man diesen Teilchenfluß ohne die störende Hülle der Anlage (CERN), nur mit 2 voneinander entfernten "Modulen" erzeugen und steuern, wäre das vlt. ein Ansatz. Freund-Feind-Erkennung natürlich außen vor...


----------



## ASD_588 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

bis ein schutzschil ala stargate gibt dauert es noch ein paar jahre.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

In der "störenden Hülle" sind die Magneten drin, die den Teilchenfluss am Laufen halten und die Richtung vorgeben, das kannst du nicht einfach weglassen.

Was ginge ist ein Magnetfeld im Inneren des Raumschiffs erzeugen, das sich dann um das Schiff legt, wie das Magnet der Erde eben, und so alle anfliegenden elektrisch geladenen Teilchen ablenkt.
Allerdings müsstest du das Schiff selbst so bauen, dass es nicht vom eigenen Magnetfeld beeinflusst wird, also eher riesiges Schiff und kleine Nutzfläche, was die Sache halt sehr unwirtschaftlich macht
Und gegen Mikropartikel hilft das nicht, da muss dann wieder die übliche Panzerung her.


----------



## sfc (14. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

Könnte man nicht einfach massenhaft Mikroemitter in die Hülle einbetten, die unzählig viele kleine Magnetfelder erzeugt?


----------



## matty2580 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

Der Schild von Atlantis wird aus undefinierten Teilchen gebildet.
Solche Freizügigkeiten können sich nur Science-Fiction-Autoren leisten....

Interessant finde ich den Ansatz meiner lieblings  Science-Fiction-Serie "Babylon 5".
Da gibt es keinen Warp-Antrieb, oder Energieschilde wie in SG Atlantis.
Die höher entwickelten Völker, entwickeln sich nach Millionen/Milliarden Jahren währender Evolution, zu Wesen aus reiner Energie.
Genutzt wird der Hyper- oder Quantenraum um große Entfernungen zu überwinden.
Die höchst entwickelte Technologiestufe ist die Biotechnologie, der Schatten, oder Vorlonen.
Raumschiffe die leben, selbstständig denken, und sich selbst heilen können sind der Hochpunkt möglicher Technologie.
In "Lex-The Dark Zone", und "Farscape" gibt es ein ähnliches Konzept. Die Serien kann ich sehr empfehlen.....

Der Schild von Atlantis wäre rein theoretisch möglich, wenn man passende Teilchen in der Kern- bzw. Teilchenforschung finden würde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*



sfc schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht einfach massenhaft Mikroemitter in die Hülle einbetten, die unzählig viele kleine Magnetfelder erzeugt?



Das würde sich nur lohnen, wenn die geladenen Teilchen im Vergleich zur Größe des Schiffes extrem wenig Energie haben. Es gibt eben keine "Schilde" im SF-Sinn. Ein ablenkendes Magnetfeld ist keine ja/nein Angelegenheit, sondern eine einwirkende Kraft. Und diese Kraft muss solange und stark einwirken, bis das Teilchen abgelenkt ist (bei exakt senkrechtem Eintreffen also ~bis zum Stillstand des Teilchens) - dafür muss das Magnetfeld möglichst stark / weitreichend sein.
Imho lohnt sich dass aber auch nicht - denn welche Waffe, vor der man sich schützen müsste, arbeitet mit geladenen Partikeln? Alles, was wir heute haben (und was sehr dicke Wände durchdringen kann...), ist ungeladen und lässt sich weitesgehend amangetisch realisieren.


----------



## Russel Grow (23. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm.. ein Tarnschild ist rein mechanisch, die Struktur und die Oberfläche verkleinern die Fläche, auf die das Radarsignal trifft und dann wird der Kontakt eben nicht mehr als Schiff/Flugzeug identifiziert, aber Minen, die auf Metall reagieren, treffen immer, denn ein Schiff komplett aus Kohlefaser ist sehr teuer und ein Kriegsschiff aus Kohlefaser kenne ich nicht.




Sag mal, Quanti, hast du das alles im Kopf oder schauste bei deinen Antworten immer irgendwo nach?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*



QU4DC0R3 schrieb:


> Sag mal, Quanti, hast du das alles im Kopf oder schauste bei deinen Antworten immer irgendwo nach?


 
Das ist für mich halt Allgemeinwissen, sowas bekommt man, wenn man verschiedene Fach Magazine liest oder sich mit Leuten unterhält, die sich damit auskennen.


----------



## Russel Grow (23. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist für mich halt Allgemeinwissen, sowas bekommt man, wenn man verschiedene Fach Magazine liest oder sich mit Leuten unterhält, die sich damit auskennen.


----------



## Robonator (23. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

Wenn ich mich hier so durchlese dann fühl ich mich wie bei The Big Bang Theory


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

Penny ist aber attraktiver als wir alle zusammen.  

Wäre aber jetzt schön, wenn wir wieder zu wissenschaftlichen Fakten zurück kommen könnten, also weniger Stargate Atlantis und mehr aktuelle Forschung.


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*



> Wäre aber jetzt schön, wenn wir wieder zu wissenschaftlichen Fakten zurück kommen könnten, also weniger Stargate Atlantis und mehr aktuelle Forschung.


 
Da gibt es im Moment die Plasma-Blase. Das Konzept klingt interessant, aber ob es funktioniert, ist die andere Frage. 
wissenschaft.de - Sicher und geschützt in der Plasmablase


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. September 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

"supraleitend" und "plasma" klingt nicht nach einem zeitnah praktikabel umsetzbaren System...


----------



## Hampti (14. November 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

Du weiss schon dass Stargate nur eine TV Serie ist oder? Also jetzt bitte nicht einen Thread eröffnen ala wie können wir uns vor den Dinos schützen (Primeval)


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. November 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

Es geht ja auch darum ob sowas technisch umsetzbar ist. Jetzt nicht das Wurmlochreisen, sondern allgemein Schutzschilde und ein Schutzschild für elektrisch geladene Partikel ist ja durchaus technisch möglich.


----------



## Hampti (14. November 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

Und wo willst die dafür nötige Energie hernehmen? Ich denke wenn die Erde mal soweit ist dass man wirklich auf dem Mond oder wo auch immer leben kann, dann ist man ev auch schon soweit dass man in solch eine Richtung experimentieren darf. Und das wird noch alles mind. 50 wenn nicht sogar 100 Jahre dauern. Das funktioniert ev in sterilen Umgebungen für Schutzschilde in der Grösse von Fingernageln aber das wars auch schon.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. November 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

Fusionsreaktoren z.B.
Oder Null Punkt Energie. Theoretische Möglichkeiten sind da, es müssen halt nur die Technologien entwickelt werden um das umzusetzen.


----------



## NexusEXE (21. November 2011)

Wie soll man den bitte schön eine schützende schicht (in stargate wirds irgendwas mit plasma sein) dreidimensional proijezieren? Man müsste entweder das Raum-zeit kontinuum unterbrechen oder ein null g feld oder platz erschaffen, wobei mir die zweite lösung als realistischer erscheint.


----------



## poiu (24. November 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

ein Grund warum in denn 80ern das SDI auch eingestellt wurde ist das man laser mit Spiegel ablenken kann, je besser man weiß welcher Lasertyp eingesetzt wir, das hätte der KGB noch vor Fertigstellung herausgefunden, umso leichter lässt sich ein  laser abwehren. 

man hat also einen 100mil $ Laser der durch einen 200$ Spiegel nutzlos wird

außerdem ist der wirkungsgard von laser einfach beschissen schlecht, das heißt man muss Unmengen an Energie reinpumpen um ein furz an laser raus zubekommen.

das zu lasern bzw energie waffen.

Schilde:

wie quanti erwähnte sind Magnetische Schilde realisierbar, ob sie praktikabel sind ist eine andere frage  

einen EierLegendenWohlMich Schild gibt es nicht, also der partikel & Energie absorbiert, das ist und bleibt vorerst Sci Fi

Die Plasmablase klingt interessant, danke für denn link.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

Na ja, Ein Laser ist doch noch was anderes als gewöhnliches Licht, einfach einen Spiegel hinhalten reicht jetzt nicht, dafür ist die Energie zu groß.
Kannst du ja mal ausprobieren. 
Fahrt mal zur Uni Texas, dort haben sie einen Laser, der eine Leistung von 1,4 Petawatt hat.
Da musst du den Spiegel aber gut festhalten.


----------



## poiu (24. November 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

ja ich weiß  einen gewöhnlichen spiegel aus dem Supermarkt meinte ich ja auch nicht.



> Fahrt mal zur Uni Texas, dort haben sie einen Laser, der eine Leistung von 1,4 Petawatt hat.



na ja ein gepulster laser/Pulslaser, beeindruckt mich überhaupt nicht, da sind solche extrem hohen Leistungen Normal.

Die teile sind nebenbei unglaublich handlich, nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*



poiu schrieb:


> Die teile sind nebenbei unglaublich handlich, nicht.


 
Das ist wie mit der Railgun.
Mehr als ein Testmuster kenne ich nicht und das passt nicht mal auf ein Kriegsschiff.


----------



## poiu (25. November 2011)

*AW: Riesiger schutzschild ala stargate möglich?*

Theoretisch ist es a problemlos eine zu bauen, praktisch wird es teuer XD

also ein Geschoss damit abzufeuern ist möglich, die Kühlung des Laufs ist aber glaube ich immer noch kritisch,
früher war das Problem, das leider der lauf geschmolzen ist XD bin da aber nicht mehr so auf dem aktuellen stand der dinge.



oh nice:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ix62_oBGtg&feature=related

die frage ist doch aber heute doch nicht mehr das man die maximale Laufgeschwindigkeit &potentielle Energie haben will, sondern ob man eher intelligente Projektile entwickeln will.

Also entweder Projektile die eine besondere Eigenschaft am Ziel aufweisen, wie zB die alten Hohladungsgeschosse & Quetschkopf , oder Geschosse die ihre Laufbahn korrigieren können.


----------

